# Fraternal Greetings from Connecticut.



## FredW3 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just found this page via Facebook. I have been a Mason for just over ten years and. I am a Past Master and Past District Deputy.
Looking forward to seeing what is going on in the rest of the world!! Vivat!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 27, 2017)

What lodge do you belong to FredW3?  My Grandfather was a Mason in Connecticut, where I was born and raised and I was just thinking of trying to find out what lodge he belonged to.  My Father preceded him in death and my Uncle was left to manage the estate and I have no idea what he did with all of my Grandfather's Masonic belongings.  I do remember his Masonic funeral service and it was very moving to me and likely planted the seed for me to eventually join.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome, from about 70 miles north of the CT northern border.


----------



## FredW3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Keith C said:


> What lodge do you belong to FredW3?  My Grandfather was a Mason in Connecticut, where I was born and raised and I was just thinking of trying to find out what lodge he belonged to.  My Father preceded him in death and my Uncle was left to manage the estate and I have no idea what he did with all of my Grandfather's Masonic belongings.  I do remember his Masonic funeral service and it was very moving to me and likely planted the seed for me to eventually join.


Hi Keith,
I was raised at Moosup 113 in the eastern part of the state.
I am currently at Ionic Lodge 110.
Both lodges have been around for well over 100 years.
If you want to send me a name via messages I can dig a little, see if I can turn anything up.


----------



## FredW3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Thank you!


----------



## FredW3 (Mar 28, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Welcome and enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## FredW3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> Welcome, from about 70 miles north of the CT northern border.


Thank you!
If you're down this way let me know. Well have a coffee or a cocktail, maybe even make it to Lodge! Lol


----------



## Keith C (Mar 28, 2017)

FredW3 said:


> Hi Keith,
> I was raised at Moosup 113 in the eastern part of the state.
> I am currently at Ionic Lodge 110.
> Both lodges have been around for well over 100 years.
> If you want to send me a name via messages I can dig a little, see if I can turn anything up.



Thanks.

We are from Stamford, so a bit far from you.  It was many years ago and I don't know what Lodge he was in as there were several that are no longer in existence.  I do know he was big into the Grotto in Bridgeport.

I always find it interesting how different Grand Lodges work.  On the website of the Grand Lodge of PA we have links to send requests for this type of research.  They warn it may take a few months, but they will track down and send anyone the Masonic membership details of anyone who has been a MM in PA.  I have not seen any such thing on the Grand Lodge of CT website.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2017)

FredW3 said:


> ...Vivat!!



*smiles*

Welcome

VIVAT !


----------

